# Waiting for Sugar!



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

First freshener saanen, and I'm super excited. She was my bottle baby (and my favorite) she's due July 21 or August 11th but I'm thinking July.. Pics are from today udder is developing nice


----------



## BokiCurt (Dec 26, 2014)

Looks good. Post pictures of the babies here once they are born


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pretty doe, she is coming along nicely.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Tminus 3 weeks!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Two weeks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Feeling mighty pregnant today...


----------



## Howlingwater (May 29, 2015)

Good Luck! We are due July 21 as well, just waiting an watching!


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

And you still have green grass, so jealous!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

9 days and counting getting excited!!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

One more week! Very happy with her udder development for ff. photogenic girl


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Watching and waiting, ahes been drinking ALOT! she's getting uncomfortable, a little goo'y this morning. Been laying around a lot and saw her stretching this morning. Pretty sure she's sticking with the July 21 due date, at least I hope cause this girl would be miserable if she waited till August!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Sugars bag has gotten a bit fuller today and found a nice cool spot under a tree in my sons sandbox! Lol


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Here's her udder just now, she's a bit lopsided:/


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you felt her udder?


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Yes no hot spots if that's what you're thinking. I'll keep checking tho.


----------



## EggieBaby (Jan 7, 2014)

What's a "hot spot"?


----------



## EggieBaby (Jan 7, 2014)

Can they get mastitis before they even kid?


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

I suppose A plugged duct can occur even when they're developing the tissues and glands


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

It's due date #1. She looks ready but they've fooled me before. Oh the waiting gaaaahhhh


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## EggieBaby (Jan 7, 2014)

I swear all I did yesterday was stare at my doe's behind! You can see my new kids in Gwenie and Polly's waiting room. Still watching Polly who was due yesterday but her ligaments aren't softening yet.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Yup the last two days I've spent hours and hours watching and waiting. She's really uncomfortable in this heat but no sure signs yet. Her udders nearly full and she's a bit swollen back there...waiting waiting ....


----------



## Howlingwater (May 29, 2015)

Our due date was yesterday 7/21 too, no baby yet I was up through the night going out to check as well, she has some discharge/mucus...may be having contractions, still seeing movement of the baby, for some reason I think she is just having one...I only seem to see movement on one side mainly...anyways...we wait.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Still waiting guess my date was wrong I wasn't sure of July 21 or August 11th. I saw a breeding and then next round saw the buck interested but she wasn't...my girls were sneaky this year!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

any update on sugar? sure looks ready!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Still holding on she'll prolly wait till the 8th when I'll be at a horse show all day:/ but I definitely feel baby movement


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Ligaments are super squishy!!!!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

The real waiting begins..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you! Moving to kidding korral knocking on wood that this is IT!


----------

